# For those with Yamaha YPAO...



## hearingspecialist

I was comparing the "Natural" setting vs. "Flat" setting then re-calibrating using "The Ultimate Demonstration Disk" from Chesky. I'm curious others thoughts on the "Natural" setting for the calibration. This above mentioned disk is awesome and my system passed with flying colors but, with the "Flat" setting I felt the piano could sound more natural and not so harsh. With the "Natural" setting and then re-cailbrating and everything else the same, it obviously sounds better and more real. I'm curious the freq response of the "Natural" program within YPAO.

Thoughts???::nerd:


----------



## caper26

I wish you could make different "profiles" that you can quickly switch between for making comparisons. Initially I ran it on Flat, then after I got used to listening to music, I ran it on Front since there is a bit of difference performance-wise between my mains and surrounds...but since it takes so long to set everything back up, I didn't notice a difference. I am going to try Flat soon as well. In short, I didn't notice a diff b/t Flat and Front. Also interested in some other opinions on this one. Cheers.


----------



## hearingspecialist

Now I did notice a big difference changing from "front" to "flat" when I upgraded my mains and thought holy smoke i've been missing out in the high end sound. The high freqs really woke up big time with everything else the same once again. I have noticed that the "natural" is more warm and thick which I really like since I run my mains down to 40hz per calibration. My TMM (mains) have titanium tweets with dual 8's and high freq is truncated and drivers are close to ear level. My hearing thresholds (hearing test) runs flat from 125hz to 4K then gets super sensitive from 6K to 8K being better than normal. So I know my hearing is normal with better than normal high freqs so that removes a varibale in listening and hearing differences. Thanks for your input and responding.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I typically prefer a Flat Curve with Audyssey. Using an Onkyo, the only way to have a Flat Curve is to engage a THX Mode (THX Mandates an Audyssey Flat Curve) and turn of Re EQ. Most AVR's with Audyssey offer the option of a Flat Curve. Onkyo does not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist

Interesting about the Onkyo and its response, from what the threads above reflect it looks to be a more natural curve. My next receiver purchase will be a Onkyo with THX processing. I do love what i've read about the various Audyssey curves and programs. I dig all that!!! But, since I couldn't pass up the great price savings on my Yamaha when purchased here on the shack, I had to buy. I do love it but could also really appreciate the Onkyo and its Audyssey processing schemes.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really think you will find Audyssey to be fantastic. I am really excited about Mult XT 32 which is being offered on the TX-NR3008, TX-NR5008, Denon AVR-4311, and Denon AVR-A100. XT 32 has 32 times the Processing Power of Mult EQ XT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

It will be nice to see if the Multi EQ XT 32 offers different curves or allows more user interface, probably just more raw power to make the settings even better but here is hoping.

I never really got on with YPAO when I had the Z9 and never turned it on, but with the latest versions it is supposed to have come along way since those days, let you ears be the judge and leave it set to how you like the sound.


----------



## hearingspecialist

Caper26 did you recalibrate using "Flat"? Man, using the "Flat" completely woke everything up and added height, depth of course, and staging to an already sweet sound. My opinion is that the YPAO "Flat" is by far the best Yamaha processing scheme. 

I checked out the Multi EQ XT32 and my choice of flavor would be the Denon receiver. Denon to me seems like the Ferrari of rec's, Onkyo is the Cadillac, and Yamaha is the BMW. All really great but different. I would then love to have the Pro version done. Wishful thinking, wishful thinking...


----------



## stenizo

Hey folks. I'm new here and this is my first post.

My receiver which I use as a pre/pro is a Yamaha DSP-Z7. When I do YPAO, it chooses my front speakers as large and 40Hz. Others recommend to choose small and the lowest FR as 60Hz. What has been your experience with regards to this? Do you manually change it to small and 60Hz - 80Hz? Do you hear a difference?

Also, before doing YPAO, do you first choose from Natural, Flat or Front?

Thanks guys.


----------



## stenizo

Just a follow-up to my above post....

I don't have "Presence Speakers" so I have it disabled. I've noticed though that when I run YPAO, my receiver calibrates those speakers. I have surround back speakers and they get calibrated twice as part of YPAO routine. Is this supposed to be the case or am I missing something here?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## hdr77

Just ran mine with natural and loving it  it runs definitive tech pro cinema 800s ad 1000


----------

